# Wild-Color Dragonscale Half-Moon Plakat -- Need Name Ideas!!!



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I picked this little guy up today. Upon seeing him flare fully for the first time, I believe he is a wild-color dragonscale half-moon plakat. Unfortunately I was not able to get a picture of said-flare. I will try to get more pictures as he gets more acclimated.

He doesn't have a name yet, so I am accepting name ideas!!!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

maverick
moe
levi 
joe 
peter
ace
jack

it all depends on his personality


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I am horrible at naming them, but IMO he is not a hmpk just a PK.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> I am horrible at naming them, but IMO he is not a hmpk just a PK.


I thought so too, until he flared...


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

MattsBettas said:


> I am horrible at naming them, but IMO he is not a hmpk just a PK.


MattsBettas is correct he is a traditional plakat. Traditional plakat's also flare 180 degrees but they only have two rays, like your boy does, instead of 4 rays and up.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I didn't know that. If it isn't too much trouble, could you circle the rays on my picture? Some bettas I can pick them out right away, but not with his coloring. One of the few things I have trouble with.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

he is beautiful!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> he is beautiful!



Thank you very much =) He just needs a name! Lol!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

No problem!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Barthamlug (Bart for short) ....it means "Doom Dragon" in Elvish.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Also, and this is kind of hard to tell in that first picture, it seems like he has double ventrals. Is this a thing? Is this a normal thing? Here are pictures of both sides. It seems instead of one ventral on each side, there are two.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

that's just a ray split...lots of bettas have "fingers" in their ventrals. if i'm not mistaken it's highly undesirable for breeders/showers, but it's nothing to worry of, and gives them a good bit of visual personality


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> that's just a ray split...lots of bettas have "fingers" in their ventrals. if i'm not mistaken it's highly undesirable for breeders/showers, but it's nothing to worry of, and gives them a good bit of visual personality


I've never much cared for what makes a good show fish. i keep them for pets and love them all the same. i think he's gorgeous just the way he is.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

by the way, we named him Echo.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Echo is a beautiful fish! Did you find him at a local fish store, or through a breeder?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am jealous


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Tabbie82 said:


> Echo is a beautiful fish! Did you find him at a local fish store, or through a breeder?


I found him at pet smart actually!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

You are kidding me! :shock: I guess I am going to have to start stalking the pet stores... I live at least half an hour from a big chain store, so I won't be stalking it too hard... He is a great find! Such a pretty boy.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Tabbie82 said:


> You are kidding me! :shock: I guess I am going to have to start stalking the pet stores... I live at least half an hour from a big chain store, so I won't be stalking it too hard... He is a great find! Such a pretty boy.



All of the fish I've owned have either been from Petsmart except for my old Gandalf who was from a LFS. I see the reason for breeders, but just as I wouldn't buy a pure-bred cat or dog from a breeder over rescuing one from a shelter, I won't do that with my fish either.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm glad to see other people enjoying plakats. Mine may not have the flowing fins bettas are usually known for, but his colors are so intense, just like yours. Plus I had been wanting a mustardgas and he was the first one I saw and I love him!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

He is my first plakat. I was never really interested in them before, but when I saw him I *had to have him.

*You all know that feeling


----------

